# How to make it so people can register to my website



## Gohraw

Well, I have a website that I have and I want to put up the option that let's people register, create accounts, whatever. Also, I wanna know how I can make it so you have to be a registered member in order to access certain files/sections of the website.

If you guys can help me out that would be awesome :grin:


----------



## Skie

What are your exact plans? Are you looking to create something yourself or use an existing solution? If you want to create it yourself either your or someone you hire will need to know PHP, ASP or some other type of scripting/programming (along with knowing databases). Otherwise, if you'll use something that already exists, you may wish to take a look at something like Drupal. Without knowing your exact needs, I can't recommend anything else, but Drupal is very flexible, so it should fit most needs.


----------



## Gohraw

Well, seeing as I'm not all too great with PHP or anything, a program or an already-made code of some sort would work perfectly. That's why I use Web Easy 7 for my website, all I have to do is organize and link all of the pictures and it will make the HTML coding for me. So if this "Drupal" thing you were talking about will let me create that "register here" sort of function, then that will be great!

My objectives with this is to make it so that you have to be a registered user of the website in order to access certain areas/download certain videos, etc.


----------



## Sc0tt

I believe you can do that with joomla. You can set links and areas that only show up to people who are registered and logged in. Joomla is fairly complicated to start with but once you get into it you will have plenty of options/mods/extras. Its a CMS so you dont need to know html/php etc once its installed.


----------



## sobeit

the one I used to use was Locked Area. it was real easy to setup. See this


----------



## Gohraw

I appreciate both of your responses, but I have a question for both of you:

Is the program you're talking about flexible? And how long does it take for you to get used to the way it works and feels?


----------



## sobeit

Gohraw said:


> I appreciate both of your responses, but I have a question for both of you:
> 
> Is the program you're talking about flexible? And how long does it take for you to get used to the way it works and feels?


it depends what you mean by flexible - it did everything I needed. also I thought locked area was very straight forward and easy to use. The only real way for you to know if it will work for you, is to download it and give it a try.


----------



## Gohraw

Well, I registered and downloaded Locked Area, but in I've come across a problem...

- Locked Area Lite System Requirements
Server running Linux, Unix or a variant of either.
Perl 5 or above.
The following Perl modules: CGI.pm, File Locking Library


I'm running Windows XP SP2, not Linux


----------



## sobeit

if you dont have the requirements then you cannot run it. maybe you can find something here.


----------



## Skie

Gohraw said:


> Well, I registered and downloaded Locked Area, but in I've come across a problem...
> 
> - Locked Area Lite System Requirements
> Server running Linux, Unix or a variant of either.
> Perl 5 or above.
> The following Perl modules: CGI.pm, File Locking Library
> 
> 
> I'm running Windows XP SP2, not Linux


You may still be able to run it, but it may require a lot more work. Using a Linux server reduces the number of extra things that need to be installed. Perl, PHP, Apache, mySQL, etc all work on Windows, you just have to install them seperately.


----------



## ags131

I creted a login/member system in asp using sessions. I can fix you a file if you need. but i dont know how to use databases. :frown: I wish i knew how to. :frown: But you can create an array with the users.


----------



## ags131

Ive researched it and found out how to use databases.:smile: I can fix you some asp pages that will read the database and tell you whether the user is registered or not. What information will be in the database? check the thread user login i made for an example. it isn't complete. im still coding it but for now it will check user registrations. I will attempt to fix it and update it. :smile: If you can give me more info or create a form and send it to me i might be able to fix you an asp application to do what you need.


----------



## Gohraw

That sounds great  What kind of information were you looking for?


----------



## ags131

I found out how to add, update, get, and delete information from a database. I created a login system That uses a Database to store the logins and the user can even register. Here is where i test the pages. All the database actions are configured with hidden form fields. the form is sent with the post method. Are you wanting addresses or just username/password?


----------



## Gohraw

just username and password is fine, thans :grin:


----------



## ags131

Here is a link to a zip file you can download that contains all the asp code. The most important files are: users.mdb, login.asp, db.asp

User Logins

The files can be downloaded from that thread. It also explains part of it.


----------



## meman233

Is there an html for this because i just want them to put
Username:
Password:
Email:
Then when they hit "register" it will send me an email with that info and i will add that info to my Navicat 8
Please...Anyone Know?


----------



## Mrimmerse

Hi i am currently trying to create a website and am i need of some assistance. I will give some detail in hope to get a really good answer  Firstly i need to create it so that people can register to my website but they dont have to and can still do everything as normal, except that 1 of my pages i wish to have a forum, now i need help with setting up a forum, also i want people to not be able to post on the forum unless they are registered and signed in. Secondly on another page i want to create a chat like a chat room were anyone can im and it will show up to everyonein the same chat not like on facebook i want it to be a box on the screen(even if you havnt registered you can see the forums and the chat but cannot post there to post things or post in the im chat you need to be registered and signed in. So essentially i need help making the registering and signing in, and making it so everyone can see everything but only registered signed in people can post, and i need help with creating the chat and the forum? i understand that is alot but the idea for this website is starting from no money so i cant hire someone. Thankyou to anyone who takes the time to help me.


----------

